# Freezing temp of liquid pre-wet solutions



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone have info or a site to find out the temps that pre-wetting solutions will freeze in a tank and/or especialy the lines to the nozzels. I'm thinking of mounting a tank on the cab guard which would give me about a 12- 16' run down the bed to the spinner area


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

We have used both salt brine and mag chloride-Each has its issues but since your in Minn assume you will be using Mag.When the temps get down around 10F we begin having problems with lines and nozzles freezing up. Check with the city of Apple Valley as they have tried both and their public works guy is easy to get info from. When the temps head below 0F we usually spray the salt down in the hoppers inside our shop. Not the best solution but it works.






minn as the temps


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunatly I don't have a shop where I can pre treat the salt. Once the lines freeze or slush up, at what temp will they open up again?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a website for you to check out, gimme a couple days to look it up.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a home-made prewetter on one of my salt spreaders. I'm good with mag chloride down to about 10 degrees before I start having problems. It isn't so much freeze up though, it's solids falling out of suspension and clogging the nozzles. 

I'm looking into making my own calcium brine this year as time permits, we'll have to wait and see how that goes... I'd like to hear from anyone else though who's played with the 2 products, curious to know if there's any benefits, or if calcium is better at staying fluid when the temps drop.

Currently, when the temps drop and the prewetter stops working, I keep having to go back to mixing calcium pellets in with the rock salt, which is a PITA and more expensive...


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you have V box or UTG spreader?


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

wizard-agree about the solids falling out so to speak-also you could check with cargill to see if clear lane is available in ur area deershack


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Clearlane is an amazing product-highly recommend it.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;796199 said:


> Clearlane is an amazing product-highly recommend it.


Isn't clearlane mostly mag chloride anyway? How thick is it? I thought about trying magic too, but was told it wouldn't work in my setup using a 12v diaphram pump and stainless ag nozzles...



Deershack;796174 said:


> Do you have V box or UTG spreader?


Neither, stainless BuzzBox.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

ClearLane® enhanced deicer is bulk deicing salt pre-mixed for customers with a mixture of liquid magnesium chloride, a PNS approved corrosion inhibitor and a coloring agent .-(From the Cargill website)


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;796227 said:


> ClearLane® enhanced deicer is bulk deicing salt pre-mixed for customers with a mixture of liquid magnesium chloride, a PNS approved corrosion inhibitor and a coloring agent .-(From the Cargill website)


Right, I've seen the green treated salt, but I was wondering about the liquid itself in a prewet scenario. Sounds like it's mostly mag anyway, so I'd probably run into the same problems as regular mag chloride in a prewet scenario... Unless there's something I'm missing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Deershack;794678 said:


> Anyone have info or a site to find out the temps that pre-wetting solutions will freeze in a tank and/or especialy the lines to the nozzels. I'm thinking of mounting a tank on the cab guard which would give me about a 12- 16' run down the bed to the spinner area


Sorta (completely) depends on what solution you are planning on using.

Too bad the management banned a very knowledgeable member here because he was 'advertising' as he was a dealer. He had all sorts of good info on this and granular products.


----------



## SnowMelt2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

If you want a good product and are willing to pay the money...........use potassium acetate. It's a liquid runway deicer that will take care of your problems at lower temps.


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

Liquid Magic has a freezing point of -30c degrees..


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey deershack: heres the web address that i found helpful www.flordrisupply.com/xtra_product_info.htm check it out let me know if you need more info


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;796708 said:


> Sorta (completely) depends on what solution you are planning on using.
> 
> Too bad the management banned a very knowledgeable member here because he was 'advertising' as he was a dealer. He had all sorts of good info on this and granular products.


and where would PJ be?


----------



## SnowMelt2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

PRODUCT SPECIFICATIONS - CF7®

COMPOSITION 50% aqueous potassium acetate solution, by weight, plus corrosion inhibitors
APPEARANCE Clear, colorless, mobile liquid, free from matter in suspension
DENSITY At 20ºC (68ºF) = 10.7 lbs/gallon (1.28 g/cm³)
VISCOSITY At 20ºC (68ºF) = 10cp maximum At 0ºC (32ºF) = 20cp maximum
FLASH POINT Nonflammable
FREEZING POINT -60ºC (-76ºF)
MISCIBILITY WITH WATER Complete
STORAGE CF7 should not be stored or plumbed through systems that use galvanized, zinc, or brass components
TYPICAL pH 11.0 ± 0.5
SPECIFIC GRAVITY At 20ºC = 1.25 - 1.30


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

Magic -0 will solve all ur problems


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey snowmelt whats your product got in it?


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey deershack I have contact info for clear lane for you if you are interested. It come directly off the barge on lake Michigan to you. If your interested email me at [email protected] They aren't site supporters so I'd rather not post the info. Also ICE-BAN has a eutectic temp of -76 degrees Just an fyi


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kpmsnow;849488 said:


> Also ICE-BAN has a eutectic temp of -76 degrees Just an fyi


Really?

That's awesome, next time I am plowing snow in a laboratory under controlled conditions I will be SURE to use Ice Ban.

Because we all know that conditions are always the same. And it gets to -76 F so frequently here in the Lower 48.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;849626 said:


> Really?
> 
> That's awesome, next time I am plowing snow in a laboratory under controlled conditions I will be SURE to use Ice Ban.
> 
> Because we all know that conditions are always the same. And it gets to -76 F so frequently here in the Lower 48.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Now thats funny. My brother is a chemist for 3M and even he cant simulate anything more than -40 F. What round head comes up with these numbers?


----------



## SnowMelt2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

ChlorideGuy;848807 said:


> Hey snowmelt whats your product got in it?


Read grasshopper.....read:

COMPOSITION 50% aqueous potassium acetate solution, by weight, plus corrosion inhibitors


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I have never had ICE-BAN freeze up on me or get slushy even during that really cold spell we had last year If it will go to -76 don't know, never seen it that cold. That is advertised eutectic temp. But it doesn't get that cold or even close to it around here so what do I care. As long as my liquid doesn't start to become a solid I am happy and so far no solids all liquids. But maybe I'm just lucky like that! However, if it was to try and freeze up on me I already have contingency plans to resolve that and have built a few cool little additions to my spray systems to ensure that if, or when it does try and freeze up I will still be able to spray when others can't


----------

